# Sport mode in reverse.



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Is there any way to have chill mode automatically activate when in reverse? I don’t use Sport mode much but when I do and I have to reverse the car, it seems like overkill to have this much acceleration going backwards. I think it would be more practicand safer if the car could be locked in chill mode when reversing.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

F0ZZ said:


> Is there any way to have chill mode automatically activate when in reverse? I don't use Sport mode much but when I do and I have to reverse the car, it seems like overkill to have this much acceleration going backwards. I think it would be more practicand safer if the car could be locked in chill mode when reversing.


Wish there was a quick toggle on the main screen for sport mode. Prefer to stay in chill mode for most of my driving for the added efficiency, but seems clunky to have to go through a few menu options while driving in case the added speed is needed to pass someone. That same quick change option could be used while in reverse.


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I agree with a quick toggle. Would be nice, but also more tempting!

i just don’t see the point of having that much acceleration for reverse. I can imagine how many people have backed into things because of it.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

For a pretty quick toggle, you can set up an identical profile with Chill mode enabled. I have a regular profile and my reverse profile. I use it to set Roll mode when reversing down my driveway. Only problem for me is that you have to be in Park to switch between Hold and Roll. However, that’s not a problem for the Chill/Standard/Sport swap, as it lets you do that while driving.

I do agree that it would be nice to have separate settings for these modes in reverse vs. drive and not have to mess with changing profiles at all.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Or a voice command!


----------

